# Silver marten X Netherland Dwarf mix?



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 16, 2014)

This is Ivy and I was goi g through the what breed is my bunny test and she looks more like a silver marten but I noticed her head shape is almost that of a dwarf Netherland so could she actually be a product of the two somehow?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't see any pictures but silver marten is a recognized color for netherland dwarfs. Here is a picture of one:


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with woahlookitsme


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 20, 2014)

Oops sorry I thought I posted a picture. My bun is more of a silvery color like a blue otter and has a chocolate spot behind her ears and her a white underbelly.:craziness


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Nov 20, 2014)

Yall can see the picture in the rabbit registry Ivy.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm not sure if I found ivy but if it's the right one the lighting in that picture is bad. I can't tell what color it is. Natural lighting would be best to get pictures in


----------



## Relvos (Mar 7, 2022)

Does he look like silver marten ND or otters?


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 7, 2022)

Relvos said:


> Does he look like silver marten ND or otters?



This is a very old thread. Please create your own, new thread to generate answers.






How to post on the forum:


I have been having several new members not knowing how to create a post to ask for help for their bunnies. 1. Find the forum that you think will best fit the topic of your question or information. 2. Click on the title of that forum, and it will open up to show you the existing threads of...




www.rabbitsonline.net


----------

